# Besides writing, what's your "other" job...



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

For most authors (like myself) out there it seems writing can't be a full time profession, so besides writing what's your other job.  For me, anything art in general is my other profession but primarily I've been a tattoo artist for the last 9 years, running a private art studio.  So let's hear it, what do you do besides the obvious.  Hope all is well with everyone.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Consultancy, mainly IT and business.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Blogging. And teaching SAT classes for Kaplan.

David


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Electronic tech in manufacturing (bench tech)


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I run a small wargaming manufacturer, Black Hat Miniatures, making wargames figures, Toy Soldiers, etc and I own a range of hobby paints called Coat D'arms.

I used to work in I.T but got CFS/ME and have semi-retired to a much smaller income.

Mike


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Trademark and copyright attorney


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate to rub it in, but it's just writing and mowing the grass.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

I make medieval and biblical costumes. 

Yeah, really.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I work full time as a freelance voice artist, doing things like corporate narrations, commercials, voice mail, audiobooks, apps, etc.  I used to be a TV news anchor.  Luckily, I'd been doing voice work on the side and was able to launch it into a full time thing when I lost my job.

But now all I want to do is write!  Maybe some day...


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I make a few hundred dollars a month from blogging and some non-fiction writing, but by far the majority of my income comes from my fiction writing.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a glass artist. I make glass beads and market them to jewelry designers.


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

writing is my main income.

i teach graduate school on the side.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

College Professor - Mass Communication


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Assistant Prof of English at Richard Bland College in Petersburg, Va. Just got this job and will start in the fall semester. Whoo! (I love teaching almost as much as writing, so this is good for me.)


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations Isaac!


----------



## Samuel Thews (Jul 12, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Trademark and copyright attorney


Also an IP attorney, but on the patent side.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Senior Copy Editor - Pharmaceutical Advertising


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm an officer in the US Navy.  I've spent the last 14 years driving submarines, but recently I've transitioned over to the education and training side of Navy life.


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Used to work at a literary agency, now I'm a freelance editor, and teaching my first class on the picture book this fall.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I do this for a living.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Software Engineer.  Have programmed in everything from Assembler, GWBasic and RPG, to C# and ASP.NET.

But don't ask me to fix your computer, because I'm not a hardware guy.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Tmarchini said:


> Used to work at a literary agency


I forgot what book it was I read lately, but I saw you mentioned in the acknowlegements when she was thanking all the gals from her agency. I got so excited and was like "I know Tracy!"


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a freelance editor--I acquire/edit for Carina Press, and I also freelance manuscripts on the side.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Bakari said:


> Congratulations Isaac!


Thanks!


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

Technical writer for a software company.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Creative Director/Writer in the ad biz.


----------



## Josh Handrich (Jul 8, 2011)

Airline pilot; hope to switch the two within ten years.  And fyi, I do my writing between flights, not during.  ;-)


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Grad student for at least another year. Working on PhD in Computer Science.

P.S. Congratulations, Isaac!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

IT Systems Engineer -- Seems to be a lot of "tech" people on the board. 

Michael


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Other job? Ha!


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

Event planner.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I make videogames


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have done a lot of temp office work, was a cashier in parking lots at the Charlotte/Douglas International airport, I have worked in factories, I wrote user manuals and advertising copy for a small software firm, I was Ribbons the Clown, I wrote for and performed in a comedy group (though the pay was very small and I had other jobs at the time also) and for about eight years I have driven various kinds of buses. I have been paid a little for some published cartoons, and have earned a little with writing.


----------



## brettjirvine (May 3, 2011)

I'm a software developer for an online payment processing company, while studying a BA in creative writing part time, and doing my pilot's licenses. And, it's been ages since I was last on KB, it's good to be back!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

I am the Information Specialist for a public health laboratory, which means I do their web pages and publications--coding, writing, editing, document/publication preparation and consultation, etc.

Congrats from me too, Isaac! A good teacher makes all the difference. I still fondly remember the Advanced Composition class that I took from Mr. Sheffield during my University years. He really challanged me to improve my writing.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, such interesting jobs!  It really shows the variety of what people can make a living at.  And it's inspiring to hear those who are doing this full time.

I'm an office manager at a small engineering company.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not going to say because it's really lame compared to what everyone else does, apparently.


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

I'm a graphic designer: Magazines, mostly, although I have recently been branching out into book cover design and book layout (both print and digital). And I'm glad of it too, is all I can say. Unlike some other folks on here, if I was relying on book sales to clothe and feed me then I'd be naked and malnourished by now 

Martin

http://thegamblersnovel.com


----------



## CoreyWWilliams (Jul 29, 2011)

I work as a computer repair technician for a popular electronics store chain.

It's a pretty good job, but I much prefer writing. I'd love to be able to make that my full-time job eventually, if I could.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a video editor and Photojournalist for the local NBC station in Richmond.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Compulsive masterba - wait, no! Accountant! Accountant!!


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I started my consulting business in 2001.  I provide expertise in separations, mainly purification process design, to large and small pharmaceutical companies.  Purification from synthesis is usually easy, but purification from biological matrices can be orders of magnitude more difficult.  That's when my phone rings!


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually have three other jobs (all inter-related, as is my wont): tutor children with dyslexia; writing teacher; and reading app game designer. Readin' and Ritin' are my thang, so to speak.


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I forgot what book it was I read lately, but I saw you mentioned in the acknowlegements when she was thanking all the gals from her agency. I got so excited and was like "I know Tracy!"


  and a ::blushing face:: You just made my day!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

With unemployment at 9.2%, I'm one of the ones still "looking" for the "other" job.  I rejoice every time my book sales increase and wish I had known about Kindle Direct two years ago.


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

Back home I was a strength and conditioning coach specialising in rugby players but also a few ice hockey players... Also did a bit of outdoor education instruction... 

Now I live in England where my qualifications aren't recognised, and there's no work in the field going anyway, so I work in a book store...


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Interesting the way it seems to divide between 'artistic' and techiie jobs.
I manage a database in an art gallery. It has its interesting moments - usually at times of crisis - but I would rather be writing.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been self-employed most of my life. The last ten years I've made my living almost exclusively off my writing and artwork on my web site.

As many of my books are heavily autobiographical, they offer up big chunks of what I do (or have done) for a living, over the decades. Yeah, sure, I mainly describe only the more exciting or interesting moments, and leave out the dreck. And in my science fiction, of course I use my real life only as a jumping off point. But I really do have a jet-setting corporate exec friend who sometimes makes me intriguing tech job offers, for which I've several times dropped everything and traveled a thousand miles to accept. And at times those jobs have had covert elements, much as described in A Shock to the System.

The 'outlaw' nature of my youthful exploits (as alluded to in The Shadowfast Supercar Driver Logs) was also quite real. So I am pretty much exactly the person you see in my books (albeit older now).


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many authors here who were also tech-geeks!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I write a lot, but not all of it is books.  I also write for a news site called Huliq, as well as Examiner.com.  I spend my days working for this tiny PR firm...which was fun about 4 years ago, when I started, but less and less so now.  I keep hoping the ebook thing will explode to the point that I can work as a novelist full time.

I keep hoping someone, somewhere, with some coin will read one of my books and decide to make a movie out of it.  I can even be a bad movie!  I really don't care at this point!


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm a creative director/writer at an advertising agency.  My main client is one of the Detroit automakers.  It pays the bills, but also takes a lot of my time.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Purchasing agent for a small casino.  I've worked there for close to 15 years and if the writing doesn't make me enough to survive on in the next 5 years or so, I'm going to cry publicly.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Technical writer for a mortgage company.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm retired now which means I'm the family chauffeur and babysitter. In my previous life, my last working years were legal secretary/paralegal.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I work for an airline--great place for people watching, and I fly for free.

But I just suffered a bad accident at work--a giant jet stair ran over my toes. Needed several operations. So now I'm all drugged up in rehab, taking lots of notes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I work for an airline--great place for people watching, and I fly for free.
> 
> But I just suffered a bad accident at work--a giant jet stair ran over my toes. Needed several operations. So now I'm all drugged up in rehab, taking lots of notes.


Ouch!!!


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

My day job is also a writer. I'm a Senior Financial Writer. So, after a long day of writing, I get to come home and write some more  At least my "creative" writing is much different than what I do all day.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Was a magazine editor and technical book author for years. Then a research analyst. Decided to quit the corporate thing. Been building a business of rent houses and trying to learn to flip them. I also hire myself out as a house painter, trying to cover my bills. Just rediscovered interest in writing and publishing this spring and I'm having such fun with it! Writing is much more fun than dealing with tenants!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooh! There are some really cool jobs in this thread.

As for me, well... I'm unemployed right now because I just finished my Masters of Fine Art in Creative Writing. While I was going to school, I worked part time as an assistant and grader for a children's learning centre. And now I'm, of course, I'm struggling to find a job and make a living and not get screwed financially, and also trying really hard to get out of CA because my husband and I can't afford to live here. Unfortunately, my books don't earn enough money to support us yet. I'd love to teach higher education, but I guess it's hard to get into. It's not all bad though, because I am getting to spend my days writing and promoting my books while I look for work. It's almost like I'm doing it for a living... only I'm not making a living off of it. Haha!

You know what would be a cool job? Food Stylist. I wouldn't ever do it as a job, but the job its self is extremely interesting and cool. Random thought for the day.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Good for you!  Because from what I see here on the street, tatooing is a good recession-proof business.  I see empty storefront after empty storefront, but the tatoo parlors seem to be holding on.  

I might look into repo man.  I'll bet that's a good job to have now.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a freelance writer for magazines and newspapers.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Photographer, writer, graphic designer for a custom guitar pick company. Formerly an accountant, animal ER nurse, CNA, purchaser.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Seanathin23 said:


> I'm a video editor and Photojournalist for the local NBC station in Richmond.


Channel 12? I'm from there and moving back. Cool.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I'm a web designer for a regional newspaper company.


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

I do on call technical support for a multilevel marketing company. Luckily our company sells beauty products and vitamins (not technical stuff), so I only really support like two things (more time during the day for reading and writing! ).


----------



## Al Schneider (Feb 14, 2011)

Software engineer / websites
Author - in progress
Real estate / property management
Occassional storage unit auction buyer

Thank God I work from a home office


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

I write a column for MarketWatch. Not sure it does much for sales though, even though a lot of people read it.

- Matt Lynn


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

Other than writing I don't have another job. I have other interests though. I love theatre and I'm involved in my local amateur theatre group. That demands a lot of work on my part.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

I'm a journalist, though I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be saying that.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

I write rubbish for the internets. Um, I mean, for non-Amazon websites on the internets. Sometimes I put together a blog or website for someone if I need extra cash.

Blogging brings in less money than my book, so it doesn't count as a money making venture--it just barely breaks even.

I'm going to put my trust in the autopilot feature, and not ask who Josh the Pilot flies for... Just hope he's not doing something like runs in a little Cessna between Boston and Martha's Vineyard. I don't think they do autopilot on those planes... Heck, they barely do seats.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I manufacture rubber stamps and sell them to stores and retail to customers. We sell a lot on Ebay as well as through our website. My husband and I both do this full time.

Vicki


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I am QA/QC Manager for an advertising agency (which means I look at every single print ad, web banner, email, etc. before it leaves us - *eyes crossed*). I also do copywriting and copyproofing when necessary, although I've been backing away from the actual writing because it uses up my juices. I'm 1/2 way to my goal of book sales matching my salary... I'm giving myself another year and *fingers crossed* I'll be solely an author!

Congrats to everyone who has already reached their goal of a full-time writing career! I'm excited for you and a little jealous.


----------



## RaineThomas (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a wedding planner. Fun and stressful at the same time. I also do freelance editing when the time allows, which isn't very often now that I put my books out.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a veterinarian - writing is a tad safer than getting bitten and scratched...but I still love the day job (except at night, when I'm on call and sleep deprived.)


----------



## Martin Perry (Aug 2, 2011)

My day job is helping unemployed people back into work. I write a lot of CVs and covering letters and I'm good at it. Feel free to drop me an email if I you'd like me to lend you a hand with yours - especially if you're one of the people here who have been unlucky in the economic meltdown.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I work for an airline--great place for people watching, and I fly for free.
> 
> But I just suffered a bad accident at work--a giant jet stair ran over my toes. Needed several operations. So now I'm all drugged up in rehab, taking lots of notes.


Oh god hope you are doing alright. I too suffered a work related injury caused me to be off of work for over two years now. Worked in retail for the last seven years. Now just taking it easy and learning to take it one day at a time. Btw rushing was what got me injured in the first place.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 26, 2011)

Videogames marketing manager

I keep a blog about ebooks,games and photography over at www.neonandnapalm.blogspot.com


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Mommy of five is my first job (and I love it!).  I'm also a web designer, run my own overly successful online business (cuts into writing time), and I also own and operate a brick and mortar store that ties in with my online business.  So many things and so little time!!!


----------



## LesleaTash (Mar 3, 2011)

I was a journalist, but decided to extend my maternity leave indefinitely to focus on this!  I homeschool three & have an infant, so I guess when I am not writing, my job is teacher, lunch lady, janitor, etc.  Oh, and let us not forget mental health counselor for the Mr.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm currently a mum to a very curious and destructive one year-old!

Before that I've been a: Personal Assistant, Executive Assistant, Office Manager, IT Purchaser, Contracts Officer for the Royal Navy, IT First Line Support, Interviewer, Project Administrator, Personal Advisor (Helping people find work in the Jobcentre) and Customer Services Manager (researching and writing drafting official responses from senior management to customers and politicians)

So yes, I've done a lot of things and am now hoping to try my hand at doing what I've always wanted to do, writing!


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I work for an airline--great place for people watching, and I fly for free.
> 
> But I just suffered a bad accident at work--a giant jet stair ran over my toes. Needed several operations. So now I'm all drugged up in rehab, taking lots of notes.


I worked for AA for 15 years! What airline do you work for? Our flights weren't free - just cheaper than the cab fare when we got there.


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

After 16 years of selling high end real estate in Florida, I decided to make writing a full time job.  And I don't miss real estate sales a bit!


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Currently working for a wealth mgmt firm - investments, mortgages, life/home/auto insurance...you name it

Formerly a sales executive who became a victim of the economy.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I manufacture rubber stamps and sell them to stores and retail to customers. We sell a lot on Ebay as well as through our website. My husband and I both do this full time.
> 
> Vicki


I have a story. Once, years ago, my company ordered a bunch of rubber stamps. We also ordered a stamp tree. The package arrived, but there was no stamp tree. Then we looked at the stamps, and one of them was "STAMP TREE."


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

Medical student. 

I nod sagely at people who've had giant jet stairs run over their toes...and then run screaming for my attending physician.

B.


----------



## kindlescribbler.com (Jul 28, 2011)

Such interesting jobs!

I'm a screenwriter- low budget only (sadly)


----------



## AmandaBixby (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a paper checker.  What is a paper checker, you ask.  I work for the newspaper and compile reports that prove the amount of news vs. the amount of advertising that a paper contains daily.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

I work as a Purchasing Agent. In my past life, I was a newspaper reporter and copy editor.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

When I'm not writing, I am an editor, and I edit novels which I love doing. 

http://unearththeclues.blogspot.com/p/sitemap.html


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess I'm the only person on this board working a blue collar, manual labor job.  Oh well, it's a living.    On the plus side, I don't really have to use my brain while I work, so I can "write" in my head and then come home and type it up.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I guess I'm the only person on this board working a blue collar, manual labor job. Oh well, it's a living.  On the plus side, I don't really have to use my brain while I work, so I can "write" in my head and then come home and type it up.


There's nothing wrong with manual labor. I actually prefer that type of work because, as you said, it allows you the freedom to think. FYI: Even though I am a woman, I LOVE carpentry and would be more than happy to give up my girly, techy job for the smell of fresh cut wood and the sound of hammers at work. Sigh.... Maybe in my next life. My husband is happy, though. It makes remodeling go twice as fast. LOL!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

R M Rowan said:


> There's nothing wrong with manual labor. I actually prefer that type of work because, as you said, it allows you the freedom to think. FYI: Even though I am a woman, I LOVE carpentry and would be more than happy to give up my girly, techy job for the smell of fresh cut wood and the sound of hammers at work. Sigh.... Maybe in my next life. My husband is happy, though. It makes remodeling go twice as fast. LOL!


I'm just thankful to have a stable job, as scary as things are right now.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I'm just thankful to have a stable job, as scary as things are right now.


No truer statement was ever spoken. My motto has been "Always be ready to reinvent yourself" since my husband lost his "for life" job nearly ten years ago. Leaving an extra iron in the fire, such as writing, is a very smart thing to do. Good luck to you!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

R M Rowan said:


> No truer statement was ever spoken. My motto has been "Always be ready to reinvent yourself" since my husband lost his "for life" job nearly ten years ago. Leaving an extra iron in the fire, such as writing, is a very smart thing to do. Good luck to you!


Thanks. You too!


----------



## lfrankturovich (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a technical manager, writer, trainer by day in the smartphone industry concentrating on software tools, and learning how to write fiction at night.


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

Professor of Political Science/International Relations. 

So basically, watching college students text while lecturing.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

When I'm not doing admin/book-keeping for my husband's business, I write freelance articles on weight loss, BUT since the whole kindle adventure took off, I've diverted most of my writing to fiction - much more fun


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I design very cheap book covers, and I do contract work formatting eBooks and CreateSpace books... and, on rare, rare occasions, do some light copyediting/proofing.


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a college student studying aerospace engineering.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm an ASStronaut.  Lol.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a mom, a software designer, a web developer, and an indie editor.

Yeah, I know.  I'm biting out of way too many pies...


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

Pharmaceutical sales rep...please don't throw any rotten vegetables until I don my slicker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

For the past year my sole income has been from editing and book royalties. Prior to that I worked as a Personal Trainer and (occasionally) Psychiatric Nurse. 

It's been a great boon working solely from home. It's enabled me to complete some long-term writing projects and work with a range of talented authors.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm an elementary school teacher with 14 years of teaching experience in 2, 3, 4, and 5 grade. Writing compliments the day job, of course.
Getting ready for the new school year to start. Returning back to 4th grade after several years. Should be tons of challenges and a lot of fun. I really love it as a grade level.


----------



## Aimee Laine (Jul 11, 2011)

My full-time, money-paying gig is as an Instructional Design Manager. Yup ... I manage a bunch of ... writers!

My other full-time, non-money-paying gig is Mom. 

My other part-time, money-paying gig is as a professional photographer which I've been for 6 years.

So since that's an odd number of jobs, I had to add 'author' to my list, too. 


Aimee


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

By day, I'm a spreadsheet monkey.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

Accountant.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm supposed to be an Administrative Assistant, but my primary thing is shipping out stuff...LOTS of stuff; on a movie set, I'd probably be called a gofer.

Now if they'd just make me a permanent part of the staff instead of just a temp.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

isaacsweeney said:


> Channel 12? I'm from there and moving back. Cool.


The one and only.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> I make medieval and biblical costumes.
> 
> Yeah, really.


Very neat! Do you do it for a company or as your own business? I have a friend who does medieval Norse costuming (and probably lots of Ren-Faire, too, but I know she's currently researching the Norse clothing.)

I am a mother by day (9 kids, 6 of whom will still be home this fall), a music instructor by afternoon (harp, piano, guitar, wind instruments), and I was once a musician by night (primarily trombone in big bands and orchestras). Now, I perform on harp every once in awhile. It keeps me busy and out of trouble.


----------



## ed_marrow (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a system administrator. Right now, I deal with antivirus and security, but I've done everything from scripting to building computers. I'm a multi-geek.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Patrick, I worked plenty of blue collar jobs in my youth, before I got into self-employment. Everything from washing dishes in a restaurant, to construction jobs, to factory jobs, to cutting cord wood and fence posts, and more. But I'm an old guy now, and it'd be much harder for me to do stuff like that these days.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Biggest job: Full-time mom of four.

On the side: fiction writing, freelance article writing, and freelance editing.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

other job: grandmother of two and soon to be more.  
I used to be a wonderful wife, but my hubby succumbed to cancer and too often I'm treading water trying to find direction.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> other job: grandmother of two and soon to be more.
> I used to be a wonderful wife, but my hubby succumbed to cancer and too often I'm treading water trying to find direction.


Hugs to you.


----------



## RebeccaKnight (May 1, 2011)

I love pairing jobs with people I've seen around the boards--this is a fascinating thread!  

I work for Nautilus (makers of Bowflex, for those who've ever seen an infomercial) as a Call Quality & Compliance Administrator. Basically when you hear that recording that says "this call may be recorded for quality and training purposes" I'm the one running the team who listens to those calls... and judges.  So if anyone ever needs tips on how to tell an angry person to f-off in a nice way, I'm your gal! I know how to give great customer service to difficult people in any and every situation.

I also have to keep track of all the Do Not Call compliance laws and make sure we don't get fined or sued, so, you know.  No pressure  .

Recently they discovered that I write, so I got to help name some new exercise equipment components. It was actually really fun. It's nice to get to do something semi-creative in the ol' day job.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Professional Weirdo and Chronic Malcontent.  At least, that's what I'm thinking of putting on my business cards.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

college student applying for graduate school this year. 

I used to work part-time for 4 1/2 years while I did school full time, but now I'm focusing on grad school apps.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Until last night I _was_ running a model aircraft electronics online store.... now I need to find something new. Though in all honest, I'm not a writer, I leave that to Elita - I'm supposed to be promoting *cough*


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a fantasy artist/illustrator and merchandise my own and other artists artworks through my online store and company- which basically means I've got a studio with a bunch of printers and product production machines and me and employees "print on demand" everything from posters to shoulder bags, greeting cards to earrings, using licensed artworks based on online sales... I hope that makes sense. I've always struggled to explain what I do! Normally I give a vague "I'm an artist" answer and leave people to think I just play with paints and live off some unknown inheritance or something


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Selina,  it can be difficult at times describing what one does.  Doesn't help either when you've got fingers in many pies. I actually do programming, electronics engineering, aeronautical engineering, general IT work (sometimes you have to) and now of course doing typesetting and cover work for my wife's books.

btw, currently engaging a similar setup to yours for a job I had to get done, though this time around I'm using digital print + cut service to produce front panels for custom electronics gear.

Paul.


----------



## terryspear (Jul 31, 2011)

Retired US Army Reserve officer, and now work full time at a library and write full time.


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Truck driver, as you can see. Last year I started a group on Facebook, Truckers Who Write, and no one showed up. Most people who know me don't believe I write, even when shown a book with my name on it. They see me as only a trucker. Unlike the pilot, I do write while on the job, a foot on the steering wheel and a laptop on the dash. As I've gotten older, doing this at night has become a bit more difficult. And, of course, there's a large number of cats, *****, dogs and deer whose relatives sincerely wish I would concentrate solely on driving. Six months ago I swear I hit Bigfoot in Bend, Oregon. Believe me, he was big. Would've taken a picture of him but I knocked him silly while he was standing on the side of the highway, not on the highway, a point the police would've made a big issue. Anyhoo, I'll be looking for you guys and gals out there on the interstate, and if you see an eighteen wheeler weaving and swerving, that's probably me stuck on a run-on sentence. Toot your horn or lift you shirt...Honk! Honk!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

jhendereson said:


> Truck driver, as you can see. Last year I started a group on Facebook, Truckers Who Write, and no one showed up. Most people who know me don't believe I write, even when shown a book with my name on it. They see me as only a trucker. Unlike the pilot, I do write while on the job, a foot on the steering wheel and a laptop on the dash. As I've gotten older, doing this at night has become a bit more difficult. And, of course, there's a large number of cats, *****, dogs and deer whose relatives sincerely wish I would concentrate solely on driving. Six months ago I swear I hit Bigfoot in Bend, Oregon. Believe me, he was big. Would've taken a picture of him but I knocked him silly while he was standing on the side of the highway, not on the highway, a point the police would've made a big issue. Anyhoo, I'll be looking for you guys and gals out there on the interstate, and if you see an eighteen wheeler weaving and swerving, that's probably me stuck on a run-on sentence. Toot your horn or lift you shirt...Honk! Honk!


I nominate this for post of the year.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I guess I'm the only person on this board working a blue collar, manual labor job. Oh well, it's a living.  On the plus side, I don't really have to use my brain while I work, so I can "write" in my head and then come home and type it up.


I'm a dairy farmer, so you're not the only one who does manual labor.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

samanthawarren said:


> I'm a dairy farmer, so you're not the only one who does manual labor.


Wait, by _manual _labor I meant that I work in a nail salon. We're in the "digital" age, after all. Just kidding. I don't work in a nail salon.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a temp who specialised in admin/doc control...at least in theory. In practice I always end up being the person who does the stuff that no one else has the time or inclination to do. >_> It really gives me a mixed bag of stuff to work on.


----------



## dbcarlyle (Aug 6, 2011)

Paramedic/Firefighter, rancher, retired engineer.

My motto - "Writing Fiction & Saving Lives...All in a Day's Work"

Doug Carlyle
www.dbcarlyle.com


----------



## Ciye Cho (Jun 22, 2011)

I work as a graphic designer--sometimes freelance, sometimes full-time etc. I used to have a 9-5 office job working on websites a few years ago, and will probably be getting back into full-time design work pretty soon.

I like being my own boss, but I don't mind working for others


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publishing.  Teaching writing. Consulting.


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

I am also a Realtor. Thankfully, I only keep my license current for my husband, who is a (green) custom home builder. (I hate real estate--can't find my comfort zone raping land & blowing smoke up someone's a** for a paycheck).  Also a student--grad. degree in hand next year, I hope to teach part-time  

When people ask what I do, I tell them I am a writer. If I didn't make a dime writing, I'd still tell 'em I'm a writer--it's what I love that matters, not the $$


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

To keep the distraction low, I've been teleprompting.  My writing skills, tech skills and such play well with this.  I work on tv shows, commercials, videos, and live events like award shows, banquets, corporate meetings, etc.  It's not glamorous, but it brings in some moolah.  Important in this difficult economy.

Before we took the plunge and moved up here, I was a Special Events Planner for a city government.  Small staff, just 3 of us full time to conceive, plan, raise funds, market, promote, recruit participants, book entertainment, and operate about 86 events a year. A few part timers came out to help us run the events on the day of the event.  A good portion of my duties included our section of the website.  I designed our page layouts (to the extent we were permitted creativity in this), wrote content, and made graphics.  I designed most of the logos during my time there (many of which they still use, including the department's logo).  I contracted bands, helped set up staging, sound equipment, lighting, etc.  Set up and took down thousands of chairs and tables.  Then there was all the general office stuff required for having an office in city hall.

I was also borrowed by other departments to assist.  I did a little editing and graphics for the marketing dept.  I helped out the tv station by making and editing a department video to help them get re-accredited. I formatted, designed title/chapter pages (graphics, photo manipulation, etc.), and edited a department's five-year plan report.  For the theater, I helped with the theater summer camp a few times (helped actors improve their performances, made set and prop pieces, etc.), and for the annual recycling department's Trashy Fashion Show, I worked with the amateur models on how to walk the "cat walk" and show off the designs.

I wrote the script, lyrics, and melodies for a play that was produced.  My husband wrote and recorded the music (full orchestration).  We were recruited to do more of them, but the pay was too low for the amount of time it required.  It just wasn't feasible money for living on.

Hmm... what else recently... Oh, duh.  I do some freelance editing and graphics work, and been studying here and there to get certified in video editing (Final Cut).  But that's mostly on the back burner while I finish my first novel.

Wow... I feel like I just wrote my resume for ya'll... 

~_~ooo


----------



## KelbyOuchley (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a retired wildlife biologist and manager of National Wildlife Refuges.


----------



## elizagayle (Mar 9, 2011)

I consider writing my main job but technically I still work full time. Marketing Manager for an online ebookstore.


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Rejean said:


> I hate to rub it in, but it's just writing and mowing the grass.


You just became my role model. 

I work in corporate communications


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Customer support manager at a medical software company.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

It's official, there are some pretty talented people on this board.  I'm definitely impressed with how determined some of you are, maintaining a writing schedule along with full time jobs, I know exactly how difficult that can really be especially being a parent as well.  To all you parents out there great job, I know your struggles!  Well played Kindle Boards members, well played!


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

I'm a full-time writer. I'm 20 years old, live with my parents, and go to college, so I don't really need the income of a full-time job. I was working at Arby's, but I'm already making more from writing than I was working part-time there.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

I design book covers and publish for other indie authors as Prairie Muse Publishing. But that is just since last November. Prior to that I was full time graphic designer, web developer and database specialist. Left one 80-hr week for another. But I love it!


----------



## R.E. McDermott (Feb 16, 2011)

Self-employed marine consultant, mainly doing ship construction project management on a contract basis. Decided to 'semi-retire,' a couple of years back to focus on the writing.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Director of Outsourced Solutions for a Fortune 150 company.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Police department dispatcher


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Katy said:


> I make medieval and biblical costumes.
> 
> Yeah, really.


I think that's cool! I love medieval costumes. I always go to the Celtic festival when it comes to Sonora. Someday, I tell myself, I'm gonna buy myself a wench's costume. I want something where my bosom looks ready to burst free. ROFL! (No, seriously.)



Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> I do this for a living.


Lucky dog. 

(and yes, that's pure jealousy speaking.)

Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Screenwriting. Which isn't actually writing. It's just a venue to get chicks, because writers get all the chicks. This is common knowledge, right?


Ahh, the writer groupies thing...does that work for women writers, too?  

Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

My other job is writing, too. For the part 15 years, I've been a journalist. I'm ready to say goodbye to my nonfiction roots, however. Today, I work a full-time gig with a newspaper, write four-five books a year with my trad publisher, design ebook covers, self-pub my novellas, and in between all that I'm a wife and a mother with three kids (two teenage boys who are trying to eat me out of house and home, and a first grader who is five, going on 15 with her iCarly and Justin Bieber obsessions). In essence, I'm a busy gal! But, with the exception of the day-job, I love it all!

Kimberly V.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

Kimberly Van Meter said:


> Ahh, the writer groupies thing...does that work for women writers, too?
> 
> Kimberly V.


It's been my experience that for women to pick up guys, all we have to do is walk into a bar (restaurant, office, auto shop, ...) and smile. Sometimes breathing works. Writing seems a bit, I dunno, off-putting, I guess, to guys. Something about worrying that they'll show up in what you write or something. Performance anxiety, you know...

-j.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> It probably works BETTER for them


Hmm...I don't know. I've yet to be trailed by hard-bodied men hanging on my every word...but that's probably a good thing. My husband has asked me to stop dating. ROFL!

Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

lazyjayn said:


> It's been my experience that for women to pick up guys, all we have to do is walk into a bar (restaurant, office, auto shop, ...) and smile. Sometimes breathing works. Writing seems a bit, I dunno, off-putting, I guess, to guys. Something about worrying that they'll show up in what you write or something. Performance anxiety, you know...
> 
> -j.


LOL...perhaps! Although I have one old boyfriend who consistently wants to know where he is in my books. Ha! As if. But I simply smile and tell him, he'll have to read one and find out!

Kimberly V.


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

I own a small search firm and work as a marketing and technical recruiter.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nell Gavin said:


> I have a story. Once, years ago, my company ordered a bunch of rubber stamps. We also ordered a stamp tree. The package arrived, but there was no stamp tree. Then we looked at the stamps, and one of them was "STAMP TREE."


Ha ha ha ha! Funny. You were probably expecting a display. 

I wonder why they made a stamp that said "Stamp Tree." That's kind of interesting. Although we bought out another rubber stamp company and they had some weird ones!

I made a rubber stamp a few years ago for authors. It says:

au-thor [aw-ther] - noun 1. a person who writes a novel, poem, essay, etc. 2. to write; be the author of. 3. to attempt to write, spending inordinate amounts of time at the computer, only to create characters who don't do what you want, resulting in the banging of one's head against the wall repeatedly until the voices stop.

It doesn't get ordered much, but I sure liked stamping it on query letters! (Just kidding, never did that. But always thought it would be funny to!)

Vicki


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Funny. You were probably expecting a display.
> 
> I wonder why they made a stamp that said "Stamp Tree." That's kind of interesting. Although we bought out another rubber stamp company and they had some weird ones!
> 
> ...


That's one helluva an awesome stamp!

Kimberly V.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

I´m editor.

(Digital video editor... hahah)


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Kimberly Van Meter said:


> Ahh, the writer groupies thing...does that work for women writers, too?
> 
> Kimberly V.


Sure, it's Hollywood, I'm sure female writers get plenty of female groupies...


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Sure, it's Hollywood, I'm sure female writers get plenty of female groupies...


So true. Something for everyone, right? 

Kimberly V.


----------



## FEM4Ever (Jun 4, 2011)

I am a monkey-trainer (aka mother of small children)!


----------



## eAngelaBenson (Aug 7, 2011)

Nathan Lowell said:


> writing is my main income.
> 
> i teach graduate school on the side.


Hi Nate, I'm Angela Benson. I met you through AECT in your other life. Congrats on this new phase of your life. I had no idea of your interests.

By day, I'm a college professor. Like many of you, I have a techie background having worked as a systems engineer for 15 years. I also had a three-year stint years ago as a full-time traditionally published author. Had I known then what I know now, I may have stuck it out. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Lead technician for an IT outsourcing company, permanently assigned to an account with a global manufacturing company based in my hometown. It's so nice to only have a 5 minute morning commute!

Also, single dad of a teenager, supporter of my local high school marching band, housekeeper and cat caretaker, handyman, chef, and chauffeur (for the next week until the kid gets his license).  Unfortunately, none of those pay the bills.

Oh, and I also write some.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Retired from full time IT work, but still at it part time.  It's a living...


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

What is it with computer geeks deciding we have what it takes to be writers?  LOL


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

gatehouseauthor said:


> What is it with computer geeks deciding we have what it takes to be writers? LOL


Maybe you should ask Jeff (Jeffrey Poole, author of the Bakkian Chronicles) that too. He's not on KB, but he's a certified Microsoft computer tech, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Samantha_0619 (Aug 8, 2011)

For me, aside from being "mommy" to my 6 1/2 year old and 18 month old daughters, I am a Travel agent who has the ability to work from home. I specialize in cruises, groups (corporate,sports and family), and destination weddings. I write in my spare time (or whenever I get some inspiration.)


----------



## Margo Lerwill (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm a resource analyst.  Yes, it's as boring as it sounds.  The worst part is that I sometimes find it interesting.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Ryne Billings said:


> Maybe you should ask Jeff (Jeffrey Poole, author of the Bakkian Chronicles) that too. He's not on KB, but he's a certified Microsoft computer tech, unless I'm mistaken.


I believe you're right, Ryne. And I believe his main character is also a computer tech... as is one of mine... I guess you write what you know!


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just a regular teacher now (Thank God!), but I an also a former Elementary Science Specialist and Dyslexia Specialist


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

gatehouseauthor said:


> What is it with computer geeks deciding we have what it takes to be writers? LOL


Add me to that list.

Writing is just like programming, only syntax errors don't bring the whole shooting match to a crashing halt.


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

Lemme do this.....imagine Russell Crowe in Gladiator...

I am husband to a lovely wife (7th year together and going strong)
Father to a three year old bundle of energy
Owner (or sometimes feels like I'm owned) of a furry Shih Tzu
and a cubicle dweller in my day job


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Mainak Dhar said:


> Lemme do this.....imagine Russell Crowe in Gladiator...
> 
> I am husband to a lovely wife (7th year together and going strong)
> Father to a three year old bundle of energy
> ...


And you will have your vengeance ... in this life or the next.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

gatehouseauthor said:


> What is it with computer geeks deciding we have what it takes to be writers? LOL


I'm kind of geeky too - I was a software product manager for years, then became a technical writer because I got sick of developing software. No matter where I work, I'm typically the go-to person for software functionality. I'm stupid with hardware though - my husband and I divvied up computer specialization, and he got the networking and hardware. It's kind of like storing 1/2 your knowledge in another brain.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Nell Gavin said:


> I'm kind of geeky too - I was a software product manager for years, then became a technical writer because I got sick of developing software. No matter where I work, I'm typically the go-to person for software functionality. I'm stupid with hardware though - my husband and I divvied up computer specialization, and he got the networking and hardware. It's kind of like storing 1/2 your knowledge in another brain.


I'm the opposite. I'm a hardware guy, along with software support and troubleshooting, for PC's, servers, and the occasional network device. I have no skill with developing, and while I understand the basics of programming from my college courses many years ago, my programs are generally huge and unwieldy. Just never had the knack for it.

Then again, I started out my life as a musician, and still do it as a hobby... singer, saxophone (and most other woodwind) player, plunk around on the piano a bit, learning guitar, and some "composition" that consists of arranging other peoples' music by ear for my own digital recordings. Mostly a cappella multitracks with me on all the parts... it's a goofy hobby, but I have fun with it!


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

I'm a mechanical engineer and design tooling for all forms of aviation. Writing keeps me sane


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

Playwright, stand up comedian, and writer. Living on my ill-gotten gains


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

There are some crazy multi tasking individuals on the board, some of you have pretty awesome first jobs minus the pursuit of writing.  Next step is to take over the world I guess.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> I work full time as a freelance voice artist, doing things like corporate narrations, commercials, voice mail, audiobooks, apps, etc. I used to be a TV news anchor. Luckily, I'd been doing voice work on the side and was able to launch it into a full time thing when I lost my job.
> 
> But now all I want to do is write! Maybe some day...


How funny! I always thought you looked like a news anchor in your photo! You've done some exciting stuff!


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Josh Handrich said:


> And fyi, I do my writing between flights, not during. ;-)


LOL! But I'm think that up in the clouds there must be sometimes when daydreaming a plot or character comes into play!


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> I do this for a living.


Question for you... You've put out a lot of titles. Your covers are real nice. And you make a living out of this. Did you set up a official DBA or LLC selfpub company, too? Or are you just going through Amazon? Thought I had the choice figured out for myself and now I'm flip flopping again!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I made a rubber stamp a few years ago for authors. It says:
> 
> au-thor [aw-ther] - noun 1. a person who writes a novel, poem, essay, etc. 2. to write; be the author of. 3. to attempt to write, spending inordinate amounts of time at the computer, only to create characters who don't do what you want, resulting in the banging of one's head against the wall repeatedly until the voices stop.
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I would order one if I knew where to use it. (The ladies in my family keep trying to get me into Stampin' Up, but I resist because I don't have enough time for everything I'm already attempting to do.) LOL about using it on query letters. If you put it on the envelope, would the extra notice be a positive or a negative?

Nice to see so many other geeks around. I don't mind being a geek. I'm actually rather proud of it now, though that wasn't always the case.

Oh, and I forgot to mention my other jobs: Mom, wife, family baker/cook, resume consultant/editor. (The last is mostly just for family now, but I did it in a former job; I'm good at polishing resumes, CVs, and cover letters.)

My dream job would be a full time writer and Mom. Hopefully someday!


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

Financial Editor for Standard & Poor's! 6 years now, but really hoping to one day become a full time working author!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

ThatGurlthatlife said:


> Financial Editor for Standard & Poor's! 6 years now, but really hoping to one day become a full time working author!


You didn't accidentally downgrade the US debt, did you? Because that's about the only rational explanation I can come up with for why a company that only downgraded Lehman Brothers a month before its bankruptcy would downgrade a country that has exactly zero difficulty financing its long term debt.


----------



## designmeahuman (Jun 24, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> I work full time as a freelance voice artist, doing things like corporate narrations, commercials, voice mail, audiobooks, apps, etc. I used to be a TV news anchor. Luckily, I'd been doing voice work on the side and was able to launch it into a full time thing when I lost my job.
> 
> But now all I want to do is write! Maybe some day...


Woah! Amazing jobs there! I hope some day I'll pick up writing as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Language/Literary/Verbal Forensics and way more charities than I should.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> Language/Literary/Verbal Forensics


Do tell...that sounds fascinating!

Kimberly V.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Oceanographer and software designer. 
Since you're supposed to "write what you know" my first book takes place in a computer-world and the next one takes place under water. After that, I guess it's just sequels...


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a (very) poor almond farmer in the mountains of southern Spain!


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Funny. You were probably expecting a display.
> 
> I wonder why they made a stamp that said "Stamp Tree." That's kind of interesting. Although we bought out another rubber stamp company and they had some weird ones!
> 
> ...


You should put that on a shirt for CafePress!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Accounting & Payroll. 

Not quite the conversation starter that "Spanish almond farmer" is. (because seriously? that is a cool job)


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

jillmyles said:


> Not quite the conversation starter that "Spanish almond farmer" is. (because seriously? that is a cool job)


True dat.

Kimberly V.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

jillmyles said:


> Accounting & Payroll.
> 
> Not quite the conversation starter that "Spanish almond farmer" is. (because seriously? that is a cool job)


Hey, accounting and payroll can be interesting. Or at least important. Without you, no one would get paid, so they wouldn't have money to spend on books, so no one here would make any money. And without accounting, companies go out of business, so there's no where to buy stuff anyway!

I'mma pretend you're doing accounting and payroll for a tasty chocolate company, keeping the chocolate flowing to the needy masses. Don't kill my sad little dream.


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

> Accounting & Payroll.
> 
> Not quite the conversation starter that "Spanish almond farmer" is. (because seriously? that is a cool job)


Jill - strangely enough, before I became a poor almond farmer, I was an accountant. I had much more money - but I still prefer almond farming (it leaves way more time for writing as well)


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, how fascinating.  Everybody does such wildly different things.  

Me: freelance editing (mainly of Japanese translations of things), Amazon.com selling, and soon-to-be Etsy selling.  I enjoy filling orders, and I'm good with deadlines, so these are all fun and comfortable things.  Yay!


----------



## GrantSharkey (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello!

I'm currently looking for my 'other job' as of March this year I had to let go of my bookshop in Southampton, UK so I could look after my mother (she's better now, before you start to worry) - during the off hours from caring for her, I sat down an wrote a screen-novel (a screen play written as a novel) designed specifically for Kindle (the format fascinates me) and I've only just got around to publishing it to Amazon. 

I won't promote it here just yet as I've only just set up my account and I've got to dash off to do something else - but I thought I'd stop here and say 'HELLO!' first.

I've had a good read through the different forums. What a nice group of people! Looking forward to making some friends here.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Nina Croft said:


> Jill - strangely enough, before I became a poor almond farmer, I was an accountant. I had much more money - but I still prefer almond farming (it leaves way more time for writing as well)


The world is a crazy place.  And I can imagine the farming does leave more time for writing!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

lazyjayn said:


> I'mma pretend you're doing accounting and payroll for a tasty chocolate company, keeping the chocolate flowing to the needy masses. Don't kill my sad little dream.


That would be cool! Alas...no.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Nina Croft said:


> Jill - strangely enough, before I became a poor almond farmer, I was an accountant. I had much more money - but I still prefer almond farming (it leaves way more time for writing as well)


Maybe if you grew good almonds, instead of poor ones, you could make more money.



But seriously, how do almonds grow? A tree? Bush? Underground? Do they have shells? Are they inside a fruit like walnuts? I've never even thought about it.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

For the time being, I'm an insurance agent.  Probably not much longer.  I moved to a town 20 miles away, my company is forcing my boss to go on permanent disability, I don't get paid crap and am now single so I am suddenly paying all the bills myself.  All these are really good reasons to find a new job!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Commercial real estate, mainly representing office tenants with their leases.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Kimberly Van Meter said:


> Do tell...that sounds fascinating!
> 
> Kimberly V.


It's nerdy but cool. I read text, observe interviews, and review language in emails, diaries, etc for profiling and evidence gathering... and teach workshops on the techniques.

I also teach off and on because I like it.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Waiting for someone to reveal they're a CIA operative or something along those lines, just sayin.


----------



## escapeco (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont think I could write full-time, think I would run out of ideas.

My full-time job is looking after computers for a certain Spanish bank (they support and back Formula 1 and have a red logo).

I also help the Great Dane Adoption Society as much as I can - re-homing unwanted and ill treated Great Danes.


----------



## bektamun (Aug 15, 2011)

In addition to writing, I own an operate Stripper Agency.  We provide female strippers for buck's nights, birthdays etc in Melbourne and across Victoria.


----------



## Nadine (Jul 10, 2011)

I used to be a chiropractor, but please don't ask me to crack your back at a party.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I write for a living. In addition to writing fiction, I write articles. I also work as a copywriter for a British sex toys company. I love my gigs.


----------



## AKLoggie (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a CIA operative...

These days I doing light web stuff/design/marketing.  I've worked for marketing departments before, but never been one of them.  It's weird but kind of interesting.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Juvenile Probation Officer...


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

Another airline pilot here.  Before that I was a Navy fighter pilot and before that an accountant.


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a journalist so I write for magazines, newspapers and websites, plus editorial stuff.

Atmcbom - I used to work in central government (I have a specialism in international defence and terrorism). It was really dull.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, there's all sorts of occupations in here. 

I'm an editor / standards specialist for a math education software company. I do a lot of testing and map educational standards to lessons. The nice part is that I can usually work from home, so I only have a 1 minute commute.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Wow, there's all sorts of occupations in here.
> 
> I'm an editor / standards specialist for a math education software company. I do a lot of testing and map educational standards to lessons. The nice part is that I can usually work from home, so I only have a 1 minute commute.


Jessica, I'm a reading tutor for kids with dyslexia, and my son and I are developing casual game software to boost specific reading skills for older readers (sounds boring, but the idea is to make practice fun, of course). When we get the game into prototype stage, we're going to need to find someone to do this for us. Can you give me a hint where to look when I'm beginning to look for someone who can test educational software standards on a rigorous basis.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

kellymcclymer said:


> Jessica, I'm a reading tutor for kids with dyslexia, and my son and I are developing casual game software to boost specific reading skills for older readers (sounds boring, but the idea is to make practice fun, of course). When we get the game into prototype stage, we're going to need to find someone to do this for us. Can you give me a hint where to look when I'm beginning to look for someone who can test educational software standards on a rigorous basis.


Oh man, I wish I could help, but I'm not sure. I just responded to an ad on craigslist to get this job. I'd suggest maybe something like that - ads in your paper or craigslist, etc. Or maybe talk to teachers in the area to see if they have extra time, especially in the summer? The game I'm testing is entirely online, which makes it easier to test from anywhere I am.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Server administrator and lead programmer for a web design company in the pacific northwest.  I simultaneously love and loathe ever second of it.


----------



## eaburnett (Aug 26, 2011)

I am currently a field technician for a researcher studying sand skinks in Florida, which basically means I get to check traps everyday and help collect data on their population. I love working outside but these research jobs are pretty time consuming. Still working on how to set aside more time for writing >.<

Interesting posts in here!


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Editing. It is a dream job.


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a Technical Writer/Editor, so I never get very far from the computer.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

City bus operator.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

That's an interesting variety of jobs we have here.

I'm a technical translator and I teach English at a local secondary school.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, my "day" job is co-creator of Who Dares Wins Publishing. Best job ever!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Today I was writer JM Jeffries, tomorrow I'm grandma.  Love the grandkids.  The pool is perfect for swimming.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like to think of writing as my primary job, but my second job is as an air traffic controller. It pays all the bills so far, but it's still my second job!


----------



## crpaynton (Aug 12, 2011)

Let's just say I work for the government and leave it at that.

Craig


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Let's bring this thread back, what's everyone doing these days for work when not writing?

Hope all is well out there!


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

There certainly is a pretty broad slice of society represented here. I mean even Batman posts!

I was a journalist for a while, but the last few years I've mostly been a professional poker player. Been playing less and less lately and writing more. The games and the industry aren't like they used to be. It's getting harder and harder to make a living at, so I'm trying to transition.


----------



## blugill (Jul 3, 2012)

DOD contractor.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Common laborer, pays decent though.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Besides writing fiction, I'm transitioning from full-time professional editing (the last 20 years) to cover design as a part-time supplement.


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

ESL teacher in Seoul (by way of getting laid off in Texas)


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

My other job is also writing. Mostly copy writing, but also articles for magazines.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Besides writing, which is my primary profession in the last few years, my other day job is professional graphic designer and artist and book formatter. But when the sun goes down, I pick up my raincoat and turn to a super secret agent who is revealing X-File conspiracies. Bwahahaha!  And in the past... well, I'm like a chameleon, did a lot of things, starting with screenwriting and directing, through web and game and software designing and testing, to sound directing and marketing... and few other classified things. Living my life is never boring.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

I have written descriptions for pornographic movies on TGP/MGP sites in what are known as galleries and uploaded files to what are known as tube sites. It has provided me with creative writing experience and a very flexible work schedule that works with my bipolar mind.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Simon Haynes said:


> Add me to that list.
> 
> Writing is just like programming, only syntax errors don't bring the whole shooting match to a crashing halt.


You can add me as well. Software Engineer, specialized in Java web applications.



Istvan Szabo said:


> But when the sun goes down, I pick up my raincoat and turn to a super secret agent who is revealing X-File conspiracies. Bwahahaha!


I knew it!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Automotive engineer in Japan doing R&D on safety systems, automatic braking with radar and camera in particular.

I like my job.


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

Jewellary Artist and parent.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Shane Murray said:


> Automotive engineer in Japan doing R&D on safety systems, automatic braking with radar and camera in particular.


I lived in Japan for a year and loved it. I still want to go back.

I'm a certified elementary and middle school teacher, but I got certified right when they started laying off people. I've worked in daycares and for tutoring companies, and ended up losing my last job (where they treated everybody just horribly).

So I decided to take the book I finished and publish it, and keep writing as I look for another job.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I design very cheap book covers, and I do contract work formatting eBooks and CreateSpace books... and, on rare, rare occasions, do some light copyediting/proofing.


This has changed somewhat since I first wrote it just over a year ago.

I am a half-time author.

The other half of my time is spent doing contract-work formatting eBooks and print books.

I no longer do book covers, other than placeholders for my forthcoming projects that are "close."

So I'm 50/50 these days, between writing and formatting.

(I recently quit my position at a paid blogging company, which I'd held for almost six years. I'm selling off all but four of my domains. Of the four I'm keeping, one is my author site, one is writing-focused, one is spiritual, and the last is personal -- the first blog I ever started.)

P.S., I still do the occasional sermon at my local Messianic Jewish community, but for now I'm putting 95 percent of my writing effort into my fiction projects.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

My wife is the author and full time mom. 
I work full time Satellite Communications in the Army and freelance IT/web design/book layout on the side.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

I am a computer programmer/analyst.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't even bring myself to type out the words for what I do as my "real" job. It's just too ridiculous...


----------



## JHarte (Jul 10, 2012)

Freelance writer on fitness, health, and small business, blogger and speaker.


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

"I make and I sell soap."


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

Student at University of Northern Colorado. It's in Greeley, about an hour north of Denver. I'm studying Journalism with a Advertising/Public Relations focus and a Film minor, but I am writing furiously in hopes that I won't ever have to get a "real job" and started a digital publishing company to try and supplement the writing income.


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, so amazing to read all these varied professions. I'm a former attorney, current tutor and full-time parent of two trying to figure out how to write more.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I am a stay at home Mother of 3 little girls; 7,4 and 1. I am also a business owner. My husband and I own Rodent and Wildlife Control. He does the sales and all the dirty work and I do all of the office work, as well as manage our website and marketing needs. It is so stressful and I can't wait for the day that we sell the business and never have to do it again!


----------



## CFerreiro-Esteban (Aug 4, 2012)

I am a translator (English<>Spanish) and an editor. My favorite part of editing is to help with the plot, overall arc and resolution. Storytelling is my passion.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I still do some photography, although much less now that I'm writing almost full time.

And trying to get pregnant. (We won't say how much of a full-time occupation THAT is, la la la la.)


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

JanneCO said:


> I can't even bring myself to type out the words for what I do as my "real" job. It's just too ridiculous...


Oooh. Great hook. Tell us more!

(engineer here)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> And trying to get pregnant. (We won't say how much of a full-time occupation THAT is, la la la la.)


Sympathies.

I used to be in mainframe and server operations. It's the IT equivalent of flipping burgers. I also get kicked in the face by a nursing toddler about eight hours a day--professionally, of course.


----------



## GiGi Summers (Jul 31, 2012)

I design and sell swimming pools. Leaves lots of time for writing smut in the winter!


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Freelance Ghostbuster.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

gigis said:


> I design and sell swimming pools. Leaves lots of time for writing smut in the winter!


Especially if you lived in Alaska instead of Tennessee!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

bektamun said:


> In addition to writing, I own an operate Stripper Agency. We provide female strippers for buck's nights, birthdays etc in Melbourne and across Victoria.


That's my dream gig, right there.


----------



## KelbyOuchley (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm a retired Wildlife Biologist and manager of National Wildlife Refuges.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

abbycake said:


> ESL teacher in Seoul (by way of getting laid off in Texas)


Wow. Oddly enough, you are the second person I know with this job. Other is a laid-off animation writer.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I actually am a writer . . . I freelance for SEO companies and individual websites, though I'm moving more into my own stuff on Squidoo and Kindle now.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a Teleprompter operator for the ABC daytime show "The Chew" (with Mario Batali, Michael Symon from "Iron Chef," Clinton Kelly from "What Not To Wear," and others).  I format, edit, and make last minute (sometimes last second & during show) changes to the scripts before running the prompter for shows.  It's not exciting or prestigious or very taxing on my skills, but the people I work with are great and (besides the early hour), leaves me a little time for writing and other creative endeavors.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm trying to make writing and publishing a full time job. When I'm not doing those, I'm chasing kids and trying to manage a household.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Amera said:


> Professor of Political Science/International Relations.
> 
> So basically, watching college students text while lecturing.


Me too! I'm a college lecturer in English although I specialise in diagnosing and teaching students with dyslexia. And yes, most of my time is spent talking while students yawn, text or snore!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Katie Salidas said:


> ...When I'm not doing those, I'm chasing kids...


Hopefully, just your own.  Unless it's chasing of the life-saving variety.

Otherwise you'd just be exhausted at the end of the day unless you lived VERY remotely...

(I mean... just one trip through a mall, with all the inattentive parents letting their kids run ahead or wander around and nearly get tripped over by a half-dozen people in a matter of a few minutes... ugh... sometimes I think one should have to go through training and licensing before becoming a parent, just like driving... then I come to my senses, LOL.)

And that doesn't even count the real problems, like the incident my wife and I saw in Target the other day, where we had to chase down a store security guy because we saw a parent so out of control, they were actually hitting their kid across the face... At least the security team was all over it, happily.

(Yeah, bad night to start free-form chatting about stuff like this... that was a not-fun, disturbing episode at Target...)

All I can say is, bless all responsible parents like you, Katie!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Work in the IT field … just over twenty years now.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know why it's so fascinating but I'm drawn to what others do as a profession. The range of jobs makes my plot bunny bite. 

I'm a book designer.


----------

